# Want to hunt hogs around Augusta



## soulek001 (Aug 9, 2008)

Does anyone know of an area to hunt hogs around Ft. Gordon, Harlem or Grovetown. Thanks...


----------



## Sewer_Rat (Aug 11, 2008)

When I was working there, there was a WMA (something swamp??) that was chock full of them.  Used to see hogs every morning as we installed the pipeline in the fields alongside us.

Pretty country.


----------



## FireMedic380 (Aug 11, 2008)

There is Phinizy Swamp WMA off 56 near Bush Field. You aren't far away from Yuchi WMA in Burke Co. either. Phinizy is archery only.


----------



## camoman1 (Aug 11, 2008)

*hogs*

The wma in Burke yuchi - is loaded . and the phinizy swamp is by my shop , I have seen many hogs in the feild across from the Barnyard market . I think the Phinizy is bow only . I do not know of any other public places in augusta . good luck .


----------



## FireMedic380 (Aug 12, 2008)

A few months ago a friend and I were driving into lock and dam to do some shad fishing and saw a whole herd of hogs inside the park.


----------



## FireMedic380 (Aug 12, 2008)

Oh yeah, there's clarks hill WMA too. Haven't hunted for hogs there but know a guy that has killed a few there. Off I-20 at the thompson exit, go north.


----------



## bigkga69 (Aug 13, 2008)

I would start at Yuchi, your gonna have to hunt for them but they are there, finding sign is easy, just being there when they come through is hard, if you find water, you'll find the pigs....


----------



## bigkga69 (Aug 13, 2008)

oh yeah, PS, as soon as I scan a pictiure of this hog in, I will post it for ya, but I killed one with my muzzleloader 3 years ago, 470lbs. field dressed, 3.25 inch cutters, jet black with a big brissled mane, beautiful boar that I got mounted, he came from a WMA around here, cant give it away cause theres another monster in his place that I am trying to bump into.....so they are here for sure......


----------



## Ths dog hunts!! (Aug 13, 2008)

Like the fellar said, go I-20 to the Thomson Exit(78) go north to the little river landin, anywhere upstream you'll find em)


----------



## bigkga69 (Aug 13, 2008)

as low as the lake is, you would wasting your time up there, there's no water.....


----------



## soulek001 (Aug 28, 2008)

Hey I appreciate everyones input, I hunt mainly with a bow so that wma near bushfield sounds good. I'm new here just move here from hawaii. Thanks again.


----------



## soulek001 (Aug 28, 2008)

Oh, does any one have directions to this wma from grovetown?


----------



## plumber7527 (Aug 28, 2008)

go east on gordon hwy then tn left onto bobby jones exp tn left on the 4th exit go about 2 miles look for sign on the rt


----------



## chevy1500ls (Sep 8, 2008)

*black bear*

i know i'm off topic, but i recently heard about black bears being sighted around grovetown and harlem.  anyone else hear this?  also, any advice on hunting mistletoe state park deer quota hunt?  got picked this year.


----------



## 24tesla (Sep 11, 2008)

chevy1500ls said:


> i know i'm off topic, but i recently heard about black bears being sighted around grovetown and harlem.  anyone else hear this?  also, any advice on hunting mistletoe state park deer quota hunt?  got picked this year.



Northa Augusta SC, Thomson, Grovetown,.... Yes, they caught one and relocated him, think another had been sighted a few times.


Back on Topic. Another place loaded with Hog and not TOO far of a drive from the Augusta area is Tuckahoe.


----------



## snuffy (Sep 11, 2008)

24tesla said:


> Northa Augusta SC, Thomson, Grovetown,.... Yes, they caught one and relocated him, think another had been sighted a few times.
> 
> 
> Back on Topic. Another place loaded with Hog and not TOO far of a drive from the Augusta area is Tuckahoe.



We were at Tuckahoe last weekend gator hunting and the place was tore up with hog rootings. Saw one big black hog on the way to the boat ramp.

We also saw this so be careful.


----------

